# Historic Powhatten Resort or Greensprings Vacation Resort



## marshmans (Sep 6, 2012)

I would like to send my parents on a getaway in early December to Williamsburg. These are the 2 resorts I can choose from. I've read through the reviews and it seems that the Historic Powhatten might be nicer if you are in a renovated room and the recent ratings are high, but the greensprings shows a better overall rating. 

Any suggestions on the better resort?? They want a 1 bdrm unit.

Thank you!


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 6, 2012)

The Greensprings resort is much newer and overall much more upscale than Powhatan.  It is also far more consistent in unit to unit quality - far more wide variations at Powhatan.  Both are a bit remote from the center of Williamsburg but if that doesn't matter then I'd choose Greensprings over Powhatan every time.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been to both & I liked Greensprings so much better. It was more upscale than Powhatan. shaggy


----------



## hvsteve1 (Sep 13, 2012)

I own at PP and have only visited Greensprings but, for visitors from far away, PP is much more "Williamsburg" than the condo units at Greensprings. It is an actual plantation with beautiful grounds and a historic plantation house.  DRI is putting more money into PP than any other resort and an ever increasing number of units are either new or totally redone. Ask for something fresh and new. For a few more points you can guarantee something new by booking a "deluxe" unit.

I also disagree with the statement that PP is "remote".  If you look at a map, you will see it is much closer in to everything than many of the other timeshare resorts.  You are almost walking distance to "New Town"  which is the hot new restaurant and shopping area on the edge of town and only a few miles from Richmond Road and other shopping.  The tourist areas are not that far and Jamestown is a fairly short drive.  Of all the resorts in Williamsburg, I think this is one of the best locations. But I'm prejudiced as I've been visiting for over 20 years.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Sep 13, 2012)

*Owner*

I love PP and the upgraded units are outstanding.  I love the grounds and the restored mansion.  Also love the kitchen.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 13, 2012)

RuralEngineer said:


> I love PP and the upgraded units are outstanding.  I love the grounds and the restored mansion.  Also love the kitchen.



And that is the big problem and why we avoid PP.  There is no way to know or guarantee you'll get an upgraded unit in fact odds are you will not. That plus the seemingly never ending work on the common features (such as the multi-year indoor pool fiasco) makes planning anything virtually a crap shoot. 

Greensprings basically sits on the back side of the PP property and overall offers a much more upscale resort at the expense of some "old Williamsburg" look & feel. We'll get enough of that feel by visiting the sites & attractions - give us a reliably predictable unit so we can know we'll have a good "homebase". PP just doesn't offer that.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 13, 2012)

*Powhatan*

We have stayed at Powhatan 7 times because it is a close trade for us.  We have *NEVER* gotten a nice unit.  In fact, each time we stayed there the units got worse and worse.  The last unit (3 years ago) was so bad we found several things that were unsafe with small children.  

I have always called and asked for a remodeled or nice unit.

JMHO

Nancy


----------



## wackymother (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a 2br unit at Powhatan on hold for next summer. 

If I call and ask for a renovated unit, do you think I might get one? And what if I wanted a renovated unit AND a hot tub? Should I choose hot tub or renovated and just ask for one or the other? 

And one more question. Do all first-floor units have hot tubs?


----------



## RuralEngineer (Sep 15, 2012)

If I call and ask for a renovated unit, do you think I might get one? 

yes - a lot of the prior info is dated.  they did a great job on the renovated mansion.  last 2 times I requested new ground floor unit I got it.

And what if I wanted a renovated unit AND a hot tub? Should I choose hot tub or renovated and just ask for one or the other? 

ground floor units have the hot tub.  new ones are great!

And one more question. Do all first-floor units have hot tubs?[/QUOTE]

yes.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 15, 2012)

May I suggest the following buildings at PP and I think you will be please: 88,89,90,91,92 & 93.

They are all the upgraded units buildings.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks! I booked it. Looking forward to next summer...I hope I get a hot tub, I hope I get a hot tub....


----------



## mtforeman (Sep 26, 2012)

We have a 4br standard unit at PP that would be considered "renovated," though it was actually renovated in '06, I believe.  We bought this on the resale market and have NEVER regretted it.  It is beautiful and has wowed everyone who we know who has visited/stayed with us.  I can't speak to the other units as I haven't stayed in them.  The location is fabulous, and the grounds are just _amazing_.  

I would also mention that DRI has, indeed, been investing a lot of money in this resort.  Each year things are nicer and nicer.


----------

